# Visited my Ludde yesterday



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

So yesterday my stepdad and I had a hell of a ride to see Ludde, now 5 weeks old. We drove from my hometown Sandefjord in Norway, 6 o'clock in the morning to visit Ludde and his breeder who lives in our neighbourcountry, Sweden, 335 miles away. We even drove home the same day. I guess a 670 mile trip is a pretty good distance to go in just one day 

It was sooo worth it, and I'm so much in love with this little guy. We had a wonderful connection, and he even fell asleep in my arms 

Here are some pics:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol my mum and stepdad traveled 630 miles to collect our girls but that was split over 2 days so in total for all three of ours it was 1890miles lol. you must have been so tiered after it. 

the photos are lovely, he looks like he is going to be a big lad.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol my mum and stepdad traveled 630 miles to collect our girls but that was split over 2 days so in total for all three of ours it was 1890miles lol. you must have been so tiered after it.
> 
> the photos are lovely, he looks like he is going to be a big lad.


Thanks  I think he is tiny, but that's probably because all 5 week old puppies are kind of small. And I have nothing to compare him with as I have never seen a cockerpoo in real life before  Saw his mom yesterday as well (an English cocker), and I can't say that se was very big (mediocre I guess). Don't know about his dad though. He's a miniature poodle.

But who knows; his ancestry might include giants


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, he is just so cute! i love the pics  i bet you just cant wait to get him home lol


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

He's sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Your going to have lots of fun with him, he looks like a very good lad.  was it an outing? or do they keep the litter outside?


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Your going to have lots of fun with him, he looks like a very good lad.  was it an outing? or do they keep the litter outside?


I've never heard the term "outing" before, but; they keep them inside, and have a fenced yard outside they run around in everyday (if the weather allows it).

And yes - he seemed like such a good little lad. Nice and mellow on my lap, playfull when on the ground. The perfect dog


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Ludde seems like he's worth the trip.  Looks like he's definitely a people dog.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Dave said:


> Ludde seems like he's worth the trip.  Looks like he's definitely a people dog.


Oh, yes - he must be(?). It's not every dog that would fall asleep in the arms of a stranger - is it? I'm asking really, 'cause I'm not sure...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol not to burst your bubble but puppys are like that, as long as they are comfy they will sleep. lol thats why you find them in odd positions lol.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol not to burst your bubble but puppys are like that, as long as they are comfy they will sleep. lol thats why you find them in odd positions lol.



Oh, well. I choose not to hear what you're saying; I'm sure it must be faith, good karma and what not


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Heidi Cecilie said:


> Oh, well. I choose not to hear what you're saying; I'm sure it must be faith, good karma and what not


lol i like the way you think lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Really? hum. Ok, the usage of 'outing' was meant for meaning going somewhere for a short time. Like going to the park. It's not used to much over her either, I just like older and less used words lol.

I was wondering because pups raised only outside are normally very undersocialized, yet people still do it so often even for small breeds. But thats good, sounds like they have a great set up! Expect him to take to house training easier, normally it does help.

I gotta agree with Kendal here, sorry but he sounds like a puppy lol. But keep thinking the way you do, he is trusting, loving, and has confidence in strangers, you got a good dog there. Great dog are made not born you know. But having a great start and temperament sure helps!


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> I gotta agree with Kendal here, sorry but he sounds like a puppy lol. But keep thinking the way you do, he is trusting, loving, and has confidence in strangers, you got a good dog there. Great dog are made not born you know. But having a great start and temperament sure helps!


Yes it does  I'm not sure how much "outing" he's experienced with. I know he's been taking out for car rides and met a lot of people. Guess that will do.

I'm not sure what to expect from a cockerpoo either, but it can be very interesting . Last dog I had was a boxer, and I've also had a JRT-mix (with the "JRT killer instinct" quite intact).


----------

